# Trapping state land



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

This is my 3rd year trapping a small section of state land close to home with my young sons (6 and 5) it's been a blast we are targeting ***** and also trying for mink and muskrat along the small river that runs the section I was wondering if anybody had any tips or tricks to help us out so far this year we are not having much luck someone else ( imo the guy has no business trapping I will get into that a little later) set all our usual spots and we had to adjust our plan the area gets lots of deer hunters so we try to stay away from anywhere they might be our old spots were perfect never had an issue with theft or people messing with our sets all the good sign I find is right in the middle of where the hunters will be and being as I already had someone shoot one of our ***** that was in a dp I was wondering if anybody had any ideas to draw the ***** to when I want them ( low traffic areas) thanks for any help the only reason I do not pull out and go elsewhere is it's 5 mins from home and easy for the kids to get around at this spot the next closest place we could go is a 20 my drive and just not practical for us sorry for the long post and once again thanks guys


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Personally, I'd work on nearby neighbors and farmers. Everyone knows the problems ***** can cause and access to get them is usually quite available. Muskrats also cause a lot of damage around ponds and anyone that tries to mow near them eventually has a huge dislike for them.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have been trying some local farms so far no luck yet I'm not going to give up looking though I'm having way to much fun with my boys to even think about giving up


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

Tryin2 said:


> I have been trying some local farms so far no luck yet I'm not going to give up looking though I'm having way to much fun with my boys to even think about giving up


I might focus on any areas where a log can make a dry crossing for the *****. If they need to cross this small river that cuts through the section, they would rather do so with dry feet (like all of us). Another thing that can help is putting out some "call" scent. Get a small stick and rub something stinky high up on a nearby tree. Getting some anise or sardine scent way up in the air can bring in some hungry *****. If you get on those local farms, where trap theft may be less of an issue, you can put a marshmallow sticking out of the DP to give it some "eye-appeal". You probably have less traffic to worry about now that firearm season is over, so you might even want to try it on the public land. These are all strategies that have helped me trap some nice ***** on public land. It is awesome that you are getting your kids involved and that you all enjoy it! Good luck!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I would show you our easy to access spots and move to more difficult locations if your in sw mi It doesn't look like your near me but if you somehow are I've found some great spots that are not too much work to get to. 
You might also try some smaller landowners for after deer season. I got permission on a great private stream after the owner is done deer hunting. I should say my daughter has permission because if I wasn't trapping with her there is no way we would have access. The only thing we have to do is stop at the owners and show him her catches. 
You might find a lot of landowners will give you permission just because your out there with your boys. Heck I know I would

As far as hiding sets I have went to 6-7 ft drowning slides these can be used in the water and on land. Sometimes you can let the catch get in a hole or hollow log or even get them to go in a dry culvert I have not used a DP with a slide but it should be doable Usually I have only had problems during deer season or the weekends durring muzzleloader Best thing you can do when it happens and it will is show your boys it doesn't get you down you just roll with it and keep going. Johnny sneekums will always be around not just in trapping, if you run into one its a good opportunity to teach them what not to do

If water trapping I try to set so the only way to get to the set is from the water this eliminates a lot of the sneekums cause they don't like wet feet
Good luck on the line


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I always thought like a lazy trapper. And went a little further in then he would. 

Then use slide wire (heavy guage, I believe 11) to a dip in the forest or a drowning hole in water.

For ***** during deer season I would throw a sandwich baggie of corn nearby every check...would draw in lots of critters including *****.

I also only trapped at night, this was in Yankee, allegan, and middle ville.

Still had gear stolen every year...but I did my best hiding it.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Fool'em said:


> I would show you our easy to access spots and move to more difficult locations if your in sw mi It doesn't look like your near me but if you somehow are I've found some great spots that are not too much work to get to.
> You might also try some smaller landowners for after deer season. I got permission on a great private stream after the owner is done deer hunting. I should say my daughter has permission because if I wasn't trapping with her there is no way we would have access. The only thing we have to do is stop at the owners and show him her catches.
> You might find a lot of landowners will give you permission just because your out there with your boys. Heck I know I would
> 
> ...


I appreciate your willingness to hook us up with your spots we are in st Clair CO I have a few more spots I am going to try and get us permission at hopefully one works out even if it does not we will keep on keepin on. The good news is that when I checked the traps after work last night I noticed the other guy pulled his sets out so at least we have that going for us. Thanks everyone for the tips we will try and put them to good use.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Jeff Dunlap's smear bait works really well to draw the ***** in. He has a berry scent and also an anise scent (which I prefer). It is a sticky bait that I smear on trees and lasts even in the rain and wet weather.

Not that you have had issues, but, with DP's for me on state land, I cable stake them in the ground. They have to work to get them out. Otherwise, I usually cable them to a tree on private land. Another trick is to utilize a drag. 

The target animal will get caught and head for brushy cover and be out of the way of an onlooker. Also would be good for the boys to learn a little tracking!!!

Not sure if you are using it or not, but you may also want to try a trailing scent. Make your sets just off from or out of the way of a game trail and then run a few squirts of trailing scent out to the trail. Again, Jeff Dunlap has some good stuff but I also like Lesel Reuwsaat trailing baits as well. 

Another trick. Try utilizing a racoon based gland lure on the rim of your DP's or up on a small sapling near your set. This will call in the big boars in the area that are not used to this foreign **** in his area.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great info thanks I will have to pick up some of the scents you mentioned and give them a try. I also like the idea of using a drag I have never tried it before but sounds like it could be a great idea and I also like that the boys could learn some tracking that way too.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

this is a pic of my oldest from last year


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

one more from last year I had told him to always try and leave the woods cleaner than he found it so all last year he had to pick up every piece of trash he came across at one point he wanted me to drag out an old truck cap that has been there forever so we could take it to the dump


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

pic of my trapping buddies from a scouting trip in September hopefully soon I can post some pics of them with some catches thanks again guys for all the tips we appreciate your help


----------



## Birddoggem (Jul 25, 2016)

Tryin2 said:


> View attachment 235581
> pic of my trapping buddies from a scouting trip in September hopefully soon I can post some pics of them with some catches thanks again guys for all the tips we appreciate your help


Lucky


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am very lucky to be blessed with the 2 of them and 2 more that are too young to get out yet have another boy that's 2 and a lil girl that is about 5 months can't wait till I can get the whole herd out there


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

That's great! I brought my son who just turned 2 with me a few days ago to check traps and got a beaver. Funny thing was I'm pretty sure he had no idea that the beaver was even an animal when I pulled it out of the water and it was wet and still in the trap. I tried getting some pics but wasn't working out.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

You are teaching them more than you could imagine. I love that you are teaching them to leave the places cleaner than when you found them. Too many people think "I didn't do it, I'm not picking it up". It sucks to have to do, but he learned something that no book with ever teach him. 

I was thinking the other day and came up with a few more tricks for you. I'm not sure what type of DP traps you use but I prefer ones with a push/pull triger. Some of them are pull only. An issue I had early on was having too much bait under the trigger. After a ton of playing around, the best thing I could find was a marshmellow under the trigger prior to putting the bait in. This ensures you get no bait under your trigger and allows the animal to push or pull the trigger to fire it.

For me, the bait depends on the time of year and location. Along water, I always like to use some type of fishy bait. Early on during normal woods trapping, I will use the same but.. as the weather gets colder, I will switch to sweeter baits. One of my all time favorites involves putting a marshmellow under the trigger, then filling the tube about half way up with peanuts (not in the shell). I then use a call lure or smear bait as an attractant. 

Nice thing about the peanuts, rain and snow will not melt them or wash them away like other baits.
In hardwoods, I really like "Truckload O ****". It is a peletized fish food type of bait that works good in the early season.

I hope this helps put some fur in those boys hands. Remember, even a grinner (opossum) can be fun and a youngster can learn how to skin, scrape, and tan the hide rather easily. Just be careful, the hide is thin and you can cut through it!

Have fun!!!


----------

